

If you could pick a superpower what would it be?  - sfrj
http://javing.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/if-you-could-pick-superpower-what-would.html

======
krapp
I would have the superpower to pick superpowers. So basically I would be
Rogue. Only not as attractive and a dude.

------
reiz
Being able to read and control other peoples mind.

------
philiphodgen
The ability to put down my phone and go running any ti

------
cdvonstinkpot
Time travel

